# Counter Strike Source: Games freezes or a game crash with a looping sound.



## Marty M. D.

I don't understand why my Counter Strike: Source keeps freezing up in the first two minutes of when I'm playing a map. (Sometimes it freezes when I load a map, but usually inside game). 

I didn't just get this game. The game crashing is a recent problem. But I hadn't played in awhile--about a few months, so I don't know if that could be anything. I already updated the patch. I know all my requirements are up to date. And I even checked here... but it didn't really help. Lastly my CD is in perfect condition.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Did the problems start before or after you loaded the patch? Do you have the latest drivers for everything? Have you tried reinstalling the game?

Please post your system specs, so we know what kind of system we're working with.


----------



## Marty M. D.

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Did the problems start before or after you loaded the patch? Do you have the latest drivers for everything? Have you tried reinstalling the game?
> 
> Please post your system specs, so we know what kind of system we're working with.


Did the problems start before or after you loaded the patch? Well, I haven't played Counter Strike Source in ages, I had to get a patch. But no, I didn't have these problems; not until I downloaded the patch.

Do you have the latest drivers for everything? I'm pretty sure I do. My computer, and my graphics card is all pretty new. I'm not sure how else I could check...

Have you tried reinstalling the game? No. I was hoping to do this later... but as my last option.

Windows XP
'Intel Inside' Pentium HT 4
Radeon X1300PRO

I really forgot the rest. I wasn't there when we bought this computer. I remember there's a place to find Systems Specs in your computer to, just forgot how to do that aswell. So I apologize for this, I might be a bit rusty.


----------



## dayofdefeat909

marty, i had this problem also. i fixed it by tinkering with the video settings from the main menu. you pretty much have to play around with everything from resolution to the type of adapter to detail settings you want to use because each computer has it's own likings for these things. also, make sure AA is turned OFF and that you don't have the detail settings too high. the source engine still looks amazing with setting set to low. lastly, try uninstalling everything associated with HL2 including steam and then reinstall everything and contintue to tinker with the graphics settings. update your attempts and the results.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

As dayofdefeat said, on an X1300, you're going to need the detail settings reasonably low. Also, try uninstalling the patch, and see if the problems disappear.


----------



## Marty M. D.

Why do I need to set everything lower? My graphic's card is pretty much over the average limtations for Counter Stirke: Source. I'll still try that and see what happens.


----------



## Marty M. D.

I couldn't edit my post so I apologize for my double post. Any ways, I did lower the settings but it didn't help too much. The game did last a little longer, but still freezes after a short period of time, about 15mins. But that was just luck becuase I put the graphic setting back on high and it lasted just as long. At least now it's lasting more than two minutes, but I'd prefer it didn't crash at all.

Now just to tell you, there are 'recommend' veido settings that counter strike provides. They all say that my computer fits 'high' graphic settings.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

The X1300 is at the bottom end of ATI's X1K range, which is why it's best to set the detail settings down.

Did you try uninstalling the patch?


----------



## Marty M. D.

You can't uninstall a patch. I doubt it will let you play. It's not a single player game, it's all multiplayer.


----------



## thunderraiden

the Source engine almost runs off the most piss poor videocard, Source is all about the CPU, so turning down alot of the setting really shouldnt correspond to the video card he is using.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Do you have the same problem in any other game or graphics-intensive program? Download SensorsView Pro, and post the temperatures.

Half-Life 2 and CS Source can be a real pain to get working properly, so I would try reinstalling the game.


----------



## Marty M. D.

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Do you have the same problem in any other game or graphics-intensive program? Download SensorsView Pro, and post the temperatures.
> 
> Half-Life 2 and CS Source can be a real pain to get working properly, so I would try reinstalling the game.


No. I've all so been playing Oblivion, and that works just fine. That game needs a very good graphic's card.

CPU: 42c/104f
SYS: 43c 110f
AUX: 43c/110f
HDO: 45c/113f

I'll do that last.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Those temps look okay, so the next thing I would do is reinstall the game. This will at least determine whether it is the game itself or something else.


----------



## Marty M. D.

Alright, I reinstalled counter-stirke (Not the whole steam) and it continues to freeze.


----------



## Marty M. D.

I've been waiting for a respond. Have you been ignoring my thread?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Sorry for the delay, Marty.

Try updating your graphics drivers. The patch may have a conflict with your current drivers.

Also, if you can, get a benchmarking program like 3DMark05, and run that several times in a row. If you have any other online games, try playing some of those. I'm looking to see if anything else causes similar problems, so make sure you give them enough testing time.


----------



## Marty M. D.

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Sorry for the delay, Marty.
> 
> Try updating your graphics drivers. The patch may have a conflict with your current drivers.
> 
> Also, if you can, get a benchmarking program like 3DMark05, and run that several times in a row. If you have any other online games, try playing some of those. I'm looking to see if anything else causes similar problems, so make sure you give them enough testing time.


I can't update my graphics driver because the one I have is the latest up to date model.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Did you try the other games and 3DMark like I suggested?


----------



## Marty M. D.

I did try some other games to see if they work, and they did. I didn't get the 3DMark05. I don't want to pay twenty dollars just to play one game.


----------



## gamerman0203

Marty,

hello! sounds like you got a hum-dinger of an issue.

One thing I would try is to re-patch it if you haven't already.

Also, does this freeze up when you are still in the menu's or after you've connected to a server and started playing? If you can connect before it freezes, then maybe it is having problems with the MODs that the servers are running. I know CS:S people like to MOD the heck out of their servers.

Also try updating your sound drivers as well. Try turning down your sound settings. When I played HL2 and CS:S for the first time, I got AWFUL frame rates because my sound card is generic. I just had to go from High to Medium and voila! 'Sounds' crazy I know, but it did (no pun intendid!)

Your graphics card is perfectly fine for the game. I run it on high with a Mobility Radeon 9700 128MB which is actually equivelent to a desktop 9600 model.

lastly, try running some free spyware/adware/virus scans. You may have something running that doesn't like it when you take it's bandwidth so it freaks out. You say it doesn't happen with Oblivion and that is a single player only, no internet required game, so maybe, just maybe, your computer has an unwanted friend inside. Just a thought however.

ummm....thats all I can think of right now....post back with results.

Gamerman


----------



## Marty M. D.

gamerman0203 said:


> Marty,
> 
> hello! sounds like you got a hum-dinger of an issue.
> 
> One thing I would try is to re-patch it if you haven't already.
> 
> Also, does this freeze up when you are still in the menu's or after you've connected to a server and started playing? If you can connect before it freezes, then maybe it is having problems with the MODs that the servers are running. I know CS:S people like to MOD the heck out of their servers.
> 
> Also try updating your sound drivers as well. Try turning down your sound settings. When I played HL2 and CS:S for the first time, I got AWFUL frame rates because my sound card is generic. I just had to go from High to Medium and voila! 'Sounds' crazy I know, but it did (no pun intendid!)
> 
> Your graphics card is perfectly fine for the game. I run it on high with a Mobility Radeon 9700 128MB which is actually equivelent to a desktop 9600 model.
> 
> lastly, try running some free spyware/adware/virus scans. You may have something running that doesn't like it when you take it's bandwidth so it freaks out. You say it doesn't happen with Oblivion and that is a single player only, no internet required game, so maybe, just maybe, your computer has an unwanted friend inside. Just a thought however.
> 
> ummm....thats all I can think of right now....post back with results.
> 
> Gamerman


I already said that it freezes only in games and sometimes when it's loading maps, but it doesn't seem to freeze when it's loading maps anymore.

It stoped freezing in every single map. Now it's only doing it in certain maps like zombie mods, cs_office, cs_italy... But de_dust works fine. Maybe it is the mods.

I've already updated my sounds driver. It seems to already be udpated. I already tried messing with the sounds in counter-strike, it doesn't work. My world of warcraft works fine aswell.

I already checked for virus, bugs, before I posted this. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?p=554562#post554562


----------



## gamerman0203

well it looks like you've done a lot already. Have you tried reinstalling or installing the latest version of DirectX? Seems odd, but sometimes that works. I'm truly sorry, Marty. We seem to be at a loss for what is going wrong. It might be mod conflicting with eachother once they are on your system, who knows. I'm not sure if CS:S stores mods on your system permenently or just caches them for the duration of play and the discards them. If you happen to know and they are stored, then find where they are stored and try deleting them all. Worse that could happen is you'd have to re-d/l them, but maybe that will tell you if it is the MODs


----------



## Marty M. D.

gamerman0203 said:


> well it looks like you've done a lot already. Have you tried reinstalling or installing the latest version of DirectX? Seems odd, but sometimes that works. I'm truly sorry, Marty. We seem to be at a loss for what is going wrong. It might be mod conflicting with eachother once they are on your system, who knows. I'm not sure if CS:S stores mods on your system permenently or just caches them for the duration of play and the discards them. If you happen to know and they are stored, then find where they are stored and try deleting them all. Worse that could happen is you'd have to re-d/l them, but maybe that will tell you if it is the MODs


[Laughs] Yes, I have tried reinstalling Direct X. I think the problem is my sound card to be honest. Counter-Strike seems to work a little better when it's on low. I'm having big problems with my my sound because of the wires.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Marty M. D. said:


> I think the problem is my sound card to be honest.


Try uninstalling the sound drivers and taking the card out completely (unless it's onboard, in which case just uninstall the drivers). Then try running the game and see if it changes anything.



Marty M. D. said:


> I'm having big problems with my my sound because of the wires.


What kind of problems are you having?


----------



## Marty M. D.

Indoril Nerevar said:


> Try uninstalling the sound drivers and taking the card out completely (unless it's onboard, in which case just uninstall the drivers). Then try running the game and see if it changes anything.
> 
> 
> What kind of problems are you having?


My sound keeps turing off sometimes in the middle of the games. It might be because the wire was once cut, but it was put together well.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

Well, definitely try taking out the sound card and removing the drivers.


----------



## icrash

hey i have the exact same problem, i crash when i join office and italy and other maps but play dust dust2 and pirenise just fine this is super frustrating since im in a clan and we want to go cal j/w if you guys came up with a solution to the problem


---i tried lowering my sound quality from high to medium it didnt help but when i lock up it while retreiving server info or sending clint info mostly sometimes i can get it but it still freeze, i've tried completely uninstaling and deleting everything that had to do with steam and then reinstaling but that didnt help either


---somtimes when i lock it brings me back to my desktop with this error
Engine Error
Internal Driver error in IDirect3DDevice9:resent()


----------



## steamstank

hello i do have a problem like that but it freezes when i play 5min and i have tried on every map in counter strike source it freezes in all of them and i have a 1GB ram and Nvidia 7600 gs 256mb


----------



## hitman47222

hey listen this may or may not help ya but i do have the same problem after a while i figured out that it was my gun skin that made the whole problem when i reinstalled the game and did not add a single mod or gun skin it worked normally so if u have any mod/gunskin/map or anything near that then i think they made ur problem
oh and by the way u gotta learn to live with it like me 
coz some of my gun skins i dont even like the game without them and same for the maps alot of my fav maps caused the problem so u either choose to play in normal maps with normal guns or sacarfice with gun skins and new maps
i choose to sacrafice since my game freezes after about 1 hour


----------



## wushlegend

Hey guys iv got the same problem im running on a amd pheom II quad core 2.8 , 4gb ram & 5750 hd 1gb gfx card.op = windows 7

when i load up css it works .. wen i join a game it works.. but after about 10-50seconds of playing the hole game freezes sumtimes it comes up with "connection error" . or it just freezes on its own :S ..

iv tryed other games like world of warcraft, gears of war .. and they all work perfectly fine ..

any1 got any ideas what it could be? please


----------



## lildragon555

Isn't this thread like 3 years old?


----------



## Marty M. D.

Heh. I resolved this problem eventually I just forgot how.


----------



## saint2010

Somewhat On-Topic: I play CSS with a Radeon 7000 on low with 40-50 fps on aim_ag_texture2. Can't play many other maps though, or I get 10 and lower fps, which is unplayable.

Completely On-Topic: Your video could be overheating or overheated at some point, which may have damaged it, causing your games to lock-up/crash.


----------



## lildragon555

Off-Topic: I usually get 150-200 fps in CS:S on any map (9800 GX2 FTW BABY!)

On-Topic: It's probably really hot or the computer is trying to do too much at one time and causes a freeze. Usually if I start the game up right when I turn on my computer. It lags and then freezes. Where you keep hearing that gun shot over and over again.

Solution: Make sure you GPU, CPU, or whole system is not overheating
Let the computer get warmed up, it's like a car.


----------

